# I'm probably going to get banned for this, but here goes.



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I know this probably isn't politically correct but I'm going to say it anyway. I don't like Van Halen, or Rush for that matter. Nope not a fan. 

Oh yeah, I also think K.I.S.S. sucks too.

Flame on. 8)


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: I'm probably going to get banned for this, but here goes*

*-band-* *-band-* *-band-* *-band-*


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: I'm probably going to get banned for this, but here goes*

What is your malfunction those are some of the best bands ever! Your band from my camp fire. 8)


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: I'm probably going to get banned for this, but here goes*

well 2 out of 3 ain't bad-------------- oh that was Meat Loaf


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: I'm probably going to get banned for this, but here goes*

I'm kind of with you on that Fixed. Never was a fan of VH, Rush, Metallica, or many of the other hair bands of the 80s. As an old dude now, I've kind of picked up KISS a bit and enjoy their stuff, in a no-brainer, just loud music kind of way. I wouldn't ban a guy over taste, or lack thereof, of music. That's why God invented headphones. I'd still take Van Halen (with David Lee Roth, not that punk Sammy Hagar) over any of the rap crap.

Now, you start dogging things like John Wayne Movies, wearing camo, Mountain Dew, and America made trucks, then we just might have a problem! To quote a great 20th century poet "I would do anything for love. But I won't do that!" (there ya go Packfish) Dem'd be fightin' words.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: I'm probably going to get banned for this, but here goes*

Well now you're really gonna be piszed. I think rambo could beat up John Wayne.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: I'm probably going to get banned for this, but here goes*



fixed blade XC-3 said:


> Well now you're really gonna be piszed. I think rambo could beat up John Wayne.


But not Chuck Norris.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: I'm probably going to get banned for this, but here goes*

Frankly, Gary's public disdain of Metallica is more shocking and is utterly unacceptable behavior. :V|:

I like Van Halen OK, but I agree about Rush. They made maybe two or three songs that were good and that's it.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: I'm probably going to get banned for this, but here goes*

Metallica? Really? Just not my style. Then again, I have John Denver in my signature line too. I won't make you listen to my John Denver and you can promise not to pollute my hearing space with your Metallica. Deal?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: I'm probably going to get banned for this, but here goes*

+1 on chuck. How can some one not like Metallica?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: I'm probably going to get banned for this, but here goes*

Eh. I don't know. Just never cared for their work. Go figure.

As for Rambo and Chuck Norris - John Wayne drops chunks of that in his morning deuce.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: I'm probably going to get banned for this, but here goes*

My kid thought that Chuck Norris was the real deal. Then we watched "Enter the Dragon". Now the riddle goes like this.

"Why did the chicken cross the road?

It wasn't a chicken, it was Chuck Norris running from Bruce Lee."


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: I'm probably going to get banned for this, but here goes*



> I won't make you listen to my John Denver and you can promise not to pollute my hearing space with your Metallica. Deal?


No deal!

_Country roads...take me home...to the place...I belong!_

_Take my hand, off to never never land!_

Metallica and John Denver. Both singing about taking me places. I love those guys! :mrgreen:


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: I'm probably going to get banned for this, but here goes*

I wonder if Bruce Lee listened to John Denver?

I used to listen to AC/DC, Hank Williams Jr and John Denver.... all in the same day.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: I'm probably going to get banned for this, but here goes*

Mods, I was afraid of this. I don't like the direction this thread is going. Will someone please lock it? :lol:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: I'm probably going to get banned for this, but here goes*

OK, OK, I'm takin' my *Moderator* hat off and coming out of the closet.

My cell phone ringtone is "Ironman" by Black Sabbath...the live version. :shock:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: I'm probably going to get banned for this, but here goes*

Phish, Blind Melon, Led Zeppelin, Pink Floyd, Rusted Root, DJ Mark Farina, Jimi Hendrix, Mr. Bungle

(If you've listened to music from each of those listed, you get a star.)

Metal? Only in small doses (see Mr. Bungle - genre jumping at its craziest). Just a little too hesh for me to hear for very long.

Hagar turned VH into an overqualified love song band.

Denver? Hell yeah! Gotta be in the mood for it though.

John Wayne? No opinion - no desire for one

Rambo? Corny 80's action hero. Kinda fun to watch if Arnold's not on another corny 80's action movie that's playing.

Who would win? Rambo or Commando? :lol:

Bruce Lee could kill Chuck Norris, then kill Rambo and Commando with Chuck's still-fighting body, before it knew it was dead. 8)


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: I'm probably going to get banned for this, but here goes*

Cocaine is a hellava drug ~ Rick James


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: I'm probably going to get banned for this, but here goes*

Metallica- I guess if you weren't araound for Led then you might as well listen to a wanna be Led.
Rush- a few good songs- 1 great drummer though. And who was that other band you talked about ? But then none were the WHO


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: I'm probably going to get banned for this, but here goes*

Kenny G......

Do I get banned for that??


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: I'm probably going to get banned for this, but here goes*

What takes some bands 5 or 6 members RUSH does with three. Just sayin.  I think musicians really appreciate what RUSH puts together! People who play air guitar and guitar hero just don't get it. :roll:

Pick on some bands that were one hit wonders. Not bands that have been around since you were born. 

As for Fixed,"I think he should be banned for blasphemy." :evil:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: I'm probably going to get banned for this, but here goes*

The Doors, Pink Floyd, The Who, Santana, and the like are bands that I think are true artists. That generation of rock laid the foundation for all these bands.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: I'm probably going to get banned for this, but here goes*

Umm, this is about overrated bands not good ones. Id say rush is probably my least favorite. James Taylor also sucks. This is really goona pee somepeole off, I also cant stand the red hot chili peppers


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: I'm probably going to get banned for this, but here goes*



fixed blade XC-3 said:


> Umm, this is about overrated bands not good ones. Id say rush is probably my least favorite. James Taylor also sucks. This is really goona pee somepeole off, I also cant stand the red hot chili peppers


+1 on the Red Hot Chili peppers. Can't stand them. Another band I can't stand (I know I'll get banned for this), The Beetles. Never really like their music. :shock:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: I'm probably going to get banned for this, but here goes*

A lot of over-played bubblegum being mentioned in this thread.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: I'm probably going to get banned for this, but here goes*

Jimmy Buffet annoys me. I change the station every time I hear Margaritaville. Did that guy ever write another song, or is he riding that song to his grave?


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: I'm probably going to get banned for this, but here goes*



horsesma said:


> Pick on some bands that were one hit wonders.


OK. The Beatles suck. Its a wonder that they had even one hit.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: I'm probably going to get banned for this, but here goes*

I'm not ashamed to admit that in my playlist, I have Foreigner, Queen, Cheryl Crow, Niel Diamond, Sugarland, John Denver, Miranda Lambert, Shaina Twain, Hank Jr., and Kid Rock. There. I said it.

As for Buffet being a one-hit wonder? Sure he is. What of it? Now, have you seen my salt shaker? As for the Beatles? Well, a perfect example of how mediocrity grows fame in this country. Yea. Yea. Yea.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: I'm probably going to get banned for this, but here goes*

Im pretty sick of Foster the People's Pumped Up Kicks song too. That song is everywhere....

And whats with auto tuning everything to cover up for a poor voice?! :V|:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: I'm probably going to get banned for this, but here goes*

Auto tune is the worst thing to ever happen to music or "music". Cher's song, "Do you believe in life after love" was the first song I ever heard with auto tuning. It rubbed me wrong then and always will.

The Beatles sucked until they discovered psychedelics. After that, they had some neat stuff. Still not in my favs though.

Most music on the radio is crap. Every once in awhile I hear someone with originality, but they either fade out quickly or get played to death and are forced to become "pop music".

That's the only reason I can cope with all the whiny commentary on KRCL; the music is usually something I've never heard before.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: I'm probably going to get banned for this, but here goes*



LOAH said:


> Auto tune is the worst thing to ever happen to music or "music". Cher's song, "Do you believe in life after love" was the first song I ever heard with auto tuning. It rubbed me wrong then and always will.
> 
> *The Beatles sucked until they discovered psychedelics*. After that, they had some neat stuff. Still not in my favs though.
> 
> ...


I completely agree. Thank god for shrooms, weed, and LSD (I am not condoning the use, just sayin :roll: )

It's kinda weird to say, but some of the best songs come from drugs. 

But Rush does suck...like REALLY suck. I just can't stand the dudes voice, whatever his name is. 
There are only a few songs on top 40 radio that I can listen to, but most is just party techno garbage. Gimme some Allman Brothers or any other decent rock band from the 60's or 70's. I do like 90's grunge and hip-hop though.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: I'm probably going to get banned for this, but here goes*

Worst song ever?


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: I'm probably going to get banned for this, but here goes*



Bax* said:


> Worst song ever?


I think I can top that...


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: I'm probably going to get banned for this, but here goes*



JuddCT said:


> Bax* said:
> 
> 
> > Worst song ever?
> ...


Hats off to you sir, that was pretty bad. Thank goodness the auto-tune cleaned up her voice


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: I'm probably going to get banned for this, but here goes*



Bax* said:


> JuddCT said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="Bax*":3lvk5mqj]Worst song ever?
> ...


Hats off to you sir, that was pretty bad. Thank goodness the auto-tune cleaned up her voice[/quote:3lvk5mqj]

My wife told me that is Will Smith's daughter.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: I'm probably going to get banned for this, but here goes*

This is the best song I have heard in a month.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: I'm probably going to get banned for this, but here goes*



NHS said:


> This is the best song I have heard in a month.


I just saw that the other day... was that posted somewhere else on the forum?


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

*Re: I'm probably going to get banned for this, but here goes*

well i may as well weigh in on this and keep the banter going. i would say that my all time favorite band is metallica and then there is also some good ozzy and ac/dc i am more into the harder music at times as well as the classical rock also like motley crue and love some guns and roses as well as zeplin but as of late i cant even listen to poisen anymore due to the fact it reminds me of the ex wife to be to much

the beatles never really got into them to much to slow and old for my taste and it all depends on my mood with rush also and van halen wasnt to bad at first but you can keep van hagar

to get weird on here i tend to like bands like hollywood undead or steel panther at times if i am very angry or in a bad mood for some reason they cheer me up when i want to kill someone

i know i have some weird tastes in music but hey i have learned to live with myself


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: I'm probably going to get banned for this, but here goes*



Bax* said:


> The Doors, Pink Floyd, The Who, Santana, and the like are bands that I think are true artists. That generation of rock laid the foundation for all these bands.


Dit O !

CSN&Y, ELP, ****er, Buffalo Springfield, Moody Blues, Chambers Brothers, etc, etc......but my favorite, of course, is the lovely Stevie Nicks. Weird how I think of *Pro *when I hear Stevie Nicks... :? 
I can listen to most _true_ Rock or artist from the 70's, and sometimes a little milder music like Donovan once in awhile...


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: I'm probably going to get banned for this, but here goes*

I heard a song on the radio the other day that really caught my fancy. I quickly created a station on Pandora for "Volbeat" and was more than pleasantly surprised by the feast for the ears that followed. I can appreciate some of the older stuff, but there is some damm good stuff being made today! I agree! Van Halen, Rush, James Taylor, KISS and some of the others mentioned suck balls. How can you even call some of that ROCK??? Its awful. While I'm at it- I think ballads are the worst thing rock has experienced.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: I'm probably going to get banned for this, but here goes*

Ok here's another one for you. I think Mena Suvari is butt ugly, the gal from American Pie, Oz's girlfriend, and that show American Beauty or whatever it's called. I wouldn't take her home from a bar if I drank a half gallon of whiskey and she was the last chick there. (If I was single of course)

Barf.


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: I'm probably going to get banned for this, but here goes*

I feel the same way about Julia Roberts........my god she could win some serious ugly competitions.......


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: I'm probably going to get banned for this, but here goes*

Have you seen the chick from top gun lately. Kelly Mcgillis or something like that. Go look her up.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: I'm probably going to get banned for this, but here goes*


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: I'm probably going to get banned for this, but here goes*



Huge29 said:


>


Yep that's the one. Unbelievable.


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: I'm probably going to get banned for this, but here goes*

HOLY SHI**** R U Kiddin me??????


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: I'm probably going to get banned for this, but here goes*



ntrl_brn_rebel said:


> HOLY SHI**** R U Kiddin me??????


No, that's really her.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: I'm probably going to get banned for this, but here goes*

Julia is much better looking than Chuck Norris or Bruce Lee...


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: I'm probably going to get banned for this, but here goes*

Remember this charmer?

[attachment=1:231zs3xl]images.jpg[/attachment:231zs3xl]

Well have you seen her lately?

[attachment=0:231zs3xl]images (1).jpg[/attachment:231zs3xl]


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: I'm probably going to get banned for this, but here goes*



Huge29 said:


>


*= ?*


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: I'm probably going to get banned for this, but here goes*

Rag on those '80s stars all you want, but don't talk smack about Alysa Milano. Wherever you are today Samantha Micelli, please understand that I still love you and I always will. :_O=:


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: I'm probably going to get banned for this, but here goes*



BirdDogger said:


> Rag on those '80s stars all you want, but don't talk smack about Alysa Milano. Wherever you are today Samantha Micelli, please understand that I still love you and I always will. :_O=:


OMG, the biggest reason I watched Charmed all those years (Rose McGowan was a nice addition too). She's doing quite a bit of modelling for the NFL. I must say she is still lookin' good!


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: I'm probably going to get banned for this, but here goes*

I've always been a Jennifer Connely fan starting with "The Rocketeer" even until now. She has aged really well.

[attachment=0:ii6e9ged]JC2.jpg[/attachment:ii6e9ged]


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: I'm probably going to get banned for this, but here goes*

What about Wham!? :mrgreen:

[attachment=1:179ii2c2]wham.jpg[/attachment:179ii2c2]

Or Boy George? :shock: o-||

[attachment=0:179ii2c2]BoyGeorge.jpg[/attachment:179ii2c2]


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: I'm probably going to get banned for this, but here goes*

Jahan, looking at the title of this thread - posting that kind of crap here WILL get you banned! Consider this a warning!! ;-) :V|: :V|: _O\ _O\


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: I'm probably going to get banned for this, but here goes*

Jennifer Connelly is a goddess. She was hot in Labrynth and stayed hot since.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: I'm probably going to get banned for this, but here goes*

Did you guys see Alysa Millano in Hall pass? Oh my gooooodnnnnneeeessss!


----------

